# peep sight help



## black_ice_84 (May 16, 2008)

i was shooting my bow today, and the top serving for the peep sight broke now for this reason and a few other problems, i plan own learning how to do my own servings and such. now i am a complete newbie at this, so please teach me, is their a certian type of string to do servings with, if so where can i get it, what is the best knot to tie for this type peep, because the one that was tied started slippin the other day?? all help is appreciated


----------



## wblackfin (Nov 28, 2006)

Here are several links that show various ways to tie a serving. The first method shown by deezlin is what I use to tie in my peeps.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=375122
or
http://www.texasarchery.org/Document...s/serving.html
or
http://www.huntingnet.com/forum/tm.aspx?m=2593381&mpage=1&key=&#2593469
or
http://www.usoutdoors-forums.com/viewtopic.php?t=2369


----------



## mathew.koski (May 18, 2008)

go find some dental floss, flavored if you like, (smells delicious) and tie a simple knot around the string half an inch above the peep, then wrap it up tightly, moving towards the peep. Know it off and you are DONE.


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

wblackfin said:


> Here are several links that show various ways to tie a serving. The first method shown by deezlin is what I use to tie in my peeps.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=375122
> or
> ...


I woulod have to say that the top thread by deezlin is an easy way to tie nock or peep same way I do it


----------

